# Another Chuck Roast  (SV  Experiment)



## Bearcarver

*Another Chuck Roast  (SV  Experiment)*


After two Perfect Chuck Roasts in a row, The other week I ran into one that was too tough for the same Temp & Time.
I made it exactly like I did the two perfect ones, but it came out Very Tasty, but not even close to Fork Tender.

So with this 3 pound plus Chuck Roast, I did the following:
Like I've been doing I coated it with Worcestershire (Powder), CBP, Garlic & Onion Powders, and Vacuum packed.
Then I filled my Sous Vide Supreme, set it for 138°, and put my Vacuum packed Bagged Chucky in the SV.
30 hours later, I removed the Chucky from the Bath & the Bag, and patted it dry with Paper Towels.
Then I seared both sides on my Weber “Q” to make it look pretty.
Then I sliced enough for our Dinner, and plated some Chucky slices along with some of Mrs Bear’s Mashed Taters & Gravy.

This Roast was Fork Tender & mighty tasty. 
I don’t know if this change in Temp & Time solved the problem, but I’m going to keep doing it this way until I run into a Chucky that doesn’t agree with it.

Oh yeah, I had a few more slices for Supper & then sliced the rest of the Roast up for Future Sammies.  (Coming Soon!!)


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



One Chucky 3 pounds plus, racked & ready for a Bath:







Fresh out of my SV after 30 hours @ 138°:






Putting a sear on with my Weber "Q":






Finished Searing both sides:






Ready for slicing:






Sliced enough for Supper:






Bear's first Helping with Mashed Taters & Gravy:






Close-up to show that Beautiful Fork Tender Beef:






Some extra Beef & Gravy for the Hungry Bear:






Sliced the rest of the Chucky up for future Sammies:






Ready for the Fridge, until called for Sandwich Duty:


----------



## jimmyinsd

mmmm..... beef.  its whats for dinner.  (in my Sam Elliot voice)


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmyinsd said:


> mmmm..... beef.  its whats for dinner.  (in my Sam Elliot voice)




Thank You Jimmy!!
I'm glad somebody likes this one.
And Sam Elliot is one of my favorites.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good .  I think the roast has alot to do with the out come . I have not had a bad one done SV . Just some better than the other .


----------



## SmokinAl

Great looking chuckie Bear!
I guess the next one I do will have to go longer too.
Thanks for keeping up the SV experiments!
It sure make it a lot easier on the rest of us to just follow your guidelines.
This one had to go on the carousel too, congrats!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

Looks like another great plate from the bear-den. I keep telling myself to get an SV, now I just have to pull the trigger. You guys are making it difficult not to. Bear were did you get the Worcestershire powder from Amazon or a local mart?

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Jmt

Holy moley !!  That looks fantastic.  Thanks for sharing your experiences with the rest of us.  I've been looking at some of your past threads and your successes are an inspiration to me.  I really appreciate the details and the pics speak for themselves!  On behalf of my fellow newbies, Thank You!!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking chuckie Bear!
> I guess the next one I do will have to go longer too.
> Thanks for keeping up the SV experiments!
> It sure make it a lot easier on the rest of us to just follow your guidelines.
> This one had to go on the carousel too, congrats!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
Yup, I thought I had it nailed down at 133° for 21 hours, until I ran into that tough Chucky, so I needed to do it longer, with a little more heat. So I'm going with this 138° for 30 hours, unless I get one that still doesn't get "Fork Tender".
And Thanks for the Like, and the carousel ride.

Bear


----------



## zwiller

Can I confirm the times of the day here?  Let's assume Sunday dinner at 6pm.  So, for 30hrs you're talking at 11am-ish Sat you are filling SV, applying rub, and vac sealing for a noon start.  Fire up grill/pan, pull at 6pm, dry, sear, and slice.  Something like that?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Looking good bear! I’m telling you my sv’s are getting in the way of my relationship with my crock pots! Headed towards a messy split over here!

Scott


----------



## oddegan

My first few chucks I also ran for 24 hours(ish) and had the same hit or miss problem. I now run at 140 (SWMBO likes them a little more well done) for 32 hours. Burn them on the grill and they are perfect every time. The extra time makes all the difference and I've yet to have one try and fall apart on me and they are truly fork tender. Do you use the liquid in the bag in your gravy? Curious.


----------



## normonster

That chuck got a nice red looking sear!

Thanks for the share.


----------



## iceman398

HI! I'm new to this site, and to all the terminology you all are using!  Would you mind giving me a quick run down of the basics? For starters, what's a sous vide? I'll do some research on my own...but if you know of articles I could read to get me started, I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks, Richard


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Iceman,

https://anovaculinary.com/what-is-s...MI0eCKn52N2gIVAWp-Ch3vbAlQEAAYASABEgLVkfD_BwE

This should answer your Sous vide questions.


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like another great plate from the bear-den. I keep telling myself to get an SV, now I just have to pull the trigger. You guys are making it difficult not to. Bear were did you get the Worcestershire powder from Amazon or a local mart?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
"Spice Jungle" on the internet. Got a pound of it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Jmt said:


> Holy moley !!  That looks fantastic.  Thanks for sharing your experiences with the rest of us.  I've been looking at some of your past threads and your successes are an inspiration to me.  I really appreciate the details and the pics speak for themselves!  On behalf of my fellow newbies, Thank You!!



Thank You Jmt !!
It's comments like yours that keep me inspired to do my Step by Steps.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> Can I confirm the times of the day here?  Let's assume Sunday dinner at 6pm.  So, for 30hrs you're talking at 11am-ish Sat you are filling SV, applying rub, and vac sealing for a noon start.  Fire up grill/pan, pull at 6pm, dry, sear, and slice.  Something like that?




Much the same---WE eat early here (4 PM).
So I actually Season & Vacuum seal when it comes home from the store.
Then I keep one in the fridge & freeze the others.
Then I thaw a frozen one a couple days before I SV it.
Then I put it in the SV at 10 AM.
Then Preheat my Grill Next day at about 3:40, and sear it a few minutes before 4 PM. Then Slice & Eat.

Bear


----------



## sky monkey

Thanks for the post Bear! I tried a Chucky in the SV after your 2nd SV chuck roast thread and I think I got a tough one because I ran back to the crock pot for the next three. I'm going to try the 30 hours this next time, I love the ease of the SV and having a formula that works the same every time when I really need it.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Looks good .  I think the roast has alot to do with the out come . I have not had a bad one done SV . Just some better than the other .




Thank You Rich!!
Yup---The individual roast has a lot to do with it.
What I'm trying to do is find the sweet spot that makes even the toughest Chucky Fork Tender, without ruining one that wasn't going to need the extra hours & higher temp.
Once I get that nailed down, we'll all know what that sweet spot is.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good bear! I’m telling you my sv’s are getting in the way of my relationship with my crock pots! Headed towards a messy split over here!
> 
> Scott




Thank You Scott !!
I know what you mean!!
I gotta Smoke a Prime Rib on Easter Sunday, or my MES might shut down on me!!
It's been Weeks since it was nice enough out to get my old carcass out there long enough to Smoke something!!
I hope she still remembers me!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

oddegan said:


> My first few chucks I also ran for 24 hours(ish) and had the same hit or miss problem. I now run at 140 (SWMBO likes them a little more well done) for 32 hours. Burn them on the grill and they are perfect every time. The extra time makes all the difference and I've yet to have one try and fall apart on me and they are truly fork tender. Do you use the liquid in the bag in your gravy? Curious.




Thank You!!
Yup, your 140° for 32 hours is pretty much the same as my 138° for 30 hours.
I think we're getting it cornered!
Yes we use the liquid in our Gravy.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Dang'it Bear!
Looking danged delicious... I want a chuckie sammich now.
*Like!*


----------



## Bearcarver

iceman398 said:


> HI! I'm new to this site, and to all the terminology you all are using!  Would you mind giving me a quick run down of the basics? For starters, what's a sous vide? I'll do some research on my own...but if you know of articles I could read to get me started, I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks, Richard




Hi Richard,
That's a good link Hillbilly gave you.
Here's one from the company I got mine from:
https://sousvidesupreme.com/pages/learn

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

normonster said:


> That chuck got a nice red looking sear!
> 
> Thanks for the share.




Thank You Norm!!
I'm not sure why I get the red color---Maybe the Worcestershire Powder.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Two orders to go Please !!!   looks great you are really getting that SV cooking down

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

sky monkey said:


> Thanks for the post Bear! I tried a Chucky in the SV after your 2nd SV chuck roast thread and I think I got a tough one because I ran back to the crock pot for the next three. I'm going to try the 30 hours this next time, I love the ease of the SV and having a formula that works the same every time when I really need it.



Thank You SM !!
Yup--I had a tough one too--My #3, which is why I went back to experimenting.
Hopefully this 138° for 30 hours will keep that from happening any more.
I like this SV more than Crock pot, because I don't have to overcook it to get it tender.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Dang'it Bear!
> Looking danged delicious... I want a chuckie sammich now.
> *Like!*



Thank You Dad!! :D
Stay tuned--I'll be posting some sammies in a day or two.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Two orders to go Please !!!   looks great you are really getting that SV cooking down
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
You want Fries Wit-Dat??:rolleyes:
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Dad!! :D
> Stay tuned--I'll be posting some sammies in a day or two.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Dad? Son, I think we have things reversed.


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Dad? Son, I think we have things reversed.



LOL---Given the choices in your Signature---My name is John too, and I'm NOT going to call you "Dear", so Dad seemed like a good choice.:rolleyes:
I couldn't find your age.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

bearcarver said:


> LOL---Given the choices in your Signature---My name is John too, and I'm NOT going to call you "Dear", so Dad seemed like a good choice.:rolleyes:
> I couldn't find your age.
> 
> Bear


 I'll be 50 in August, might be closer to using Bro.
Chile is perfectly acceptable, it's my real nick that everyone calls me by.


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> I'll be 50 in August, might be closer to using Bro.
> Chile is perfectly acceptable, it's my real nick that everyone calls me by.




I can do that Bro, but it doesn't say you'll answer to that.
It says,
I answer to Dear, Dad, John or Chile... And sometimes, " Hey @$$h©√£!"

BTW: Bear Jr is 46.

So I'll go with "Chile",
Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

bearcarver said:


> I can do that Bro, but it doesn't say you'll answer to that.
> It says,
> I answer to Dear, Dad, John or Chile... And sometimes, " Hey @$$h©√£!"
> 
> BTW: Bear Jr is 46.
> 
> So I'll go with "Chile",
> Bear


That works for me.


----------



## newqreview

bearcarver said:


> *Another Chuck Roast  (SV  Experiment)*
> 
> 
> After two Perfect Chuck Roasts in a row, The other week I ran into one that was too tough for the same Temp & Time.
> I made it exactly like I did the two perfect ones, but it came out Very Tasty, but not even close to Fork Tender.
> 
> So with this 3 pound plus Chuck Roast, I did the following:
> Like I've been doing I coated it with Worcestershire (Powder), CBP, Garlic & Onion Powders, and Vacuum packed.
> Then I filled my Sous Vide Supreme, set it for 138°, and put my Vacuum packed Bagged Chucky in the SV.
> 30 hours later, I removed the Chucky from the Bath & the Bag, and patted it dry with Paper Towels.
> Then I seared both sides on my Weber “Q” to make it look pretty.
> Then I sliced enough for our Dinner, and plated some Chucky slices along with some of Mrs Bear’s Mashed Taters & Gravy.
> 
> This Roast was Fork Tender & mighty tasty.
> I don’t know if this change in Temp & Time solved the problem, but I’m going to keep doing it this way until I run into a Chucky that doesn’t agree with it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I had a few more slices for Supper & then sliced the rest of the Roast up for Future Sammies.  (Coming Soon!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> One Chucky 3 pounds plus, racked & ready for a Bath:
> View attachment 358622
> 
> 
> Fresh out of my SV after 30 hours @ 138°:
> View attachment 358623
> 
> 
> Putting a sear on with my Weber "Q":
> View attachment 358624
> 
> 
> Finished Searing both sides:
> View attachment 358625
> 
> 
> Ready for slicing:
> View attachment 358626
> 
> 
> Sliced enough for Supper:
> View attachment 358627
> 
> 
> Bear's first Helping with Mashed Taters & Gravy:
> View attachment 358628
> 
> 
> Close-up to show that Beautiful Fork Tender Beef:
> View attachment 358629
> 
> 
> Some extra Beef & Gravy for the Hungry Bear:
> View attachment 358630
> 
> 
> Sliced the rest of the Chucky up for future Sammies:
> View attachment 358631
> 
> 
> Ready for the Fridge, until called for Sandwich Duty:
> View attachment 358632


I’ve been waiting to find some chuck on sale. Thank you for the benefit of your experience!
138 for 30 hours...


----------



## newqreview




----------



## Bearcarver

And How was it??
Looks Great!

Bear


----------



## newqreview

bearcarver said:


> And How was it??
> Looks Great!
> 
> Bear


It really was perfect. Worcestershire (liquid), cbp, onion powder, garlic power... no salt. then browned on the gasser.
My visiting father wants to open a restaurant based around this dish.
He wants to know what we call it?


----------



## Bearcarver

newqreview said:


> It really was perfect. Worcestershire (liquid), cbp, onion powder, garlic power... no salt. then browned on the gasser.
> My visiting father wants to open a restaurant based around this dish.
> He wants to know what we call it?




I'm glad you like it !!
I just call what you have there "Hot Roast Beef".
And my Sammies I use the regular name of "Hot Roast Beef Sandwich with Gravy".
I never had any that could get as Tender as the SV makes it.

You might like the "Pulled Beef from Chuckies" too.
For Sammies, I think I like it even better:
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect)

Bear


----------



## smokin218r

Hi John, I have the anova stick unit.
This weekend I did two tri tip roasts.
135 for 26 hrs. Hunting season adjusted the time for me. Overall, it was perfect. Fantastic flavor and tenderness. Added some provelone and fried onions with a side of au ju. Absolutely awesome! I post this here because your Chucky posts made me want to give it a try. Here are the pics.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokin218r said:


> Hi John, I have the anova stick unit.
> This weekend I did two tri tip roasts.
> 135 for 26 hrs. Hunting season adjusted the time for me. Overall, it was perfect. Fantastic flavor and tenderness. Added some provelone and fried onions with a side of au ju. Absolutely awesome! I post this here because your Chucky posts made me want to give it a try. Here are the pics.



That looks Great, Smokin!!!
We don't have Tri-Tips around here, or I would try that.
However I prefer to SV meats that really need to be SV'd, like Chucky & Eye Round.
Got an Eye Round in my SV as I'm typing this---Ready at 4 PM, after 21 hours @ 132°.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Wow!! This is one great looking, mouth watering piece of chuckie! Never tried cooking chuck with SV but.... Bear, you just forced me to. Plan for this weekend: start Friday at around 9 p.m., finish at 2 p.m. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Bearcarver

pushok2018 said:


> Wow!! This is one great looking, mouth watering piece of chuckie! Never tried cooking chuck with SV but.... Bear, you just forced me to. Plan for this weekend: start Friday at around 9 p.m., finish at 2 p.m. Thanks for the post!




You're very Welcome!!
I'll tell you, I was shocked how good an SV can make Chuckies & Beef Eye Rounds!!
Unbelievable!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

